# Gaming Notebook bis ~900€



## XSilence1992 (24. Oktober 2013)

*Gaming Notebook bis ~900€*

Hi,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Gaming Notebook für ~900€.
Nach Möglichkeit sollte es 17,3" und Full HD haben.

Ich hatte folgendes ins Auge gefasst:

MSI GX70-A10897287 Gaming Notebook [43,9cm (17.3") / A10-5750M / 8GB RAM / 750GB RAM / HD 8970M] bei notebooksbilliger.de

andere/bessere Vorschläge oder Kritikpunkte an meiner Idee?(außer das es AMD ist)

mfg


----------



## 98romi (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Prozessor den Laptop ausbremst.

Deswegen würde ich diesen Laptop hier nehmen:
https://geizhals.de/msi-ge60-i750m281fd-0016gc-sku4-a962772.html


----------



## iTzZent (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis ~900€*

Also das GX70 würde ich nicht empfehlen. Es ist nicht umsonst so billig... die AMD APU ist extrem langsam. Selbst ein Core i3-3110M ist da schneller. Hier mal 2 Alternativen:

Acer Aspire V3-772G-747a8G75Makk, GeForce GTX 760M, WUXGA, Linux (NX.M8SEG.012) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4702MQ, 4x 2.20GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 750GB • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GTX 760M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 17.3", 1920x1080, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 5in1 • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: Linux • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen, 4400mAh • Gewicht:  3.20kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*899,-

*Deutlich schnellere CPU, dafür aber auch deutlich langsamere GPU. Im Endeffekt ist das Gerät aber bei weitem schneller, da beim GX70 die APU die Grafikkarte extrem ausbremst.

MSI GE70-i550M287FD (001757-SKU20) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4200M, 2x 2.50GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 750GB • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GT 750M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 17.3", 1920x1080, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 4in1 • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen • Gewicht: 2.70kg •  Besonderheiten: Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*ca. 750,-

*Optimales Preis/Leistungsverhältniss. Für das Restgeld kaufst du dir 2 mSATA SSD´s und betreibst die im Raid 0 als SuperRaid. Mit dem Gerät lassen sich auch alle aktuellen Spiele spielen, wenn auch in geringeren Details. 

900Euro ist nicht gerade eine gute Grenze für ein Gamingnotebook... interessante Geräte fangen denn bei 1100Euro an (MSI GT70 z.B.) Hier noch ein Testbericht zum GX70:
Test MSI GX70H-A108972811B Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests



> *Gaming Performance*
> 
> 
> die HD 8970M packt auch anspruchsvolle Titel - zumindest in der Theorie http://www.notebookcheck.com/fileadmin/Notebooks/MSI/GX70/Screenshots/32.jpghttp://www.notebookcheck.com/fileadmin/_processed_/csm_32_9aa835e735.jpg
> ...


----------



## Alex555 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis ~900€*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Also das GX70 würde ich nicht empfehlen. Es ist nicht umsonst so billig... die AMD APU ist extrem langsam. Selbst ein Core i3-3110M ist da schneller. Hier mal 2 Alternativen:
> 
> Acer Aspire V3-772G-747a8G75Makk, GeForce GTX 760M, WUXGA, Linux (NX.M8SEG.012) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4702MQ, 4x 2.20GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 750GB • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GTX 760M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 17.3", 1920x1080, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 5in1 • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: Linux • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen, 4400mAh • Gewicht:  3.20kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
> ...


 
Dass die CPU die Grafikkarte ausbremst stimmt zwar, jedoch ist die GPU sehr stark.
Wie in deinem Zitat von Notebookcheck, stürtzt die HD 8970M mit A10 5750M zwar unter eine GTX 770M mit I7, jedoch ist eine GTX 760M deutlich langsamer! Das GX60 sollte sich also gegenüber Laptops mit GTX 760M also immer darüber einsortieren!
Es gibt auch Positiv Beispiele, bei denen das GX60 trotz APU recht gut abschneidet (Battlefield 3 z.B)
Hier ein anderer Test des alten "GX 60", mit A10 4600M. 
Black Ops II, Battlefield 3, And Sniper Elite V2 - MSI GX60 Review: Radeon HD 7970M In A $1,200 Notebook!
Dementsprechend würde ich das GX60 deinen genannten Notebooks definitiv vorziehen. Denn die Grafikkarte von deinen genannten Notebooks sind SEHR VIEL schwächer. Selbst bei einem CPU Limit sollte das GX 60 immer noch schneller sein!
Fazit: Ich würde an deiner Stelle das Budget aufstocken, denn ab 1100€ kann man gute Hardware bekommen (ausgeglichen gute Hardware) 
Für 1199€ ein klasse Angebot (</title> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> <title>One Gaming Notebook K56-3N SE by: One - ONE Computer Shop ) 
Für 900€ wird es wirklich schwer! Leg lieber etwas Geld drauf! 
Falls wirklich nur 900€ da sind, dann lieber das GX 60 und CPU intensive Titel selbst antesten!


----------



## 98romi (31. Oktober 2013)

Aber das bringt doch nichts, wenn sich die Grafikkarte in Spielen nicht komplett auslasten kann. Lieber ein Notebook mit einem besserem Prozessor und etwas schlechterer Grafikkarte.


----------



## iTzZent (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis ~900€*

Was bringt die extrem schnelle GPU, wenn die CPU zu langsam ist ? AMD hat da einfach ein extrem schlechtes Produkt auf dem Markt... Im Endeffekt ist es auch nur ein DualCore, denn die 2 weiteren Kerne sind ehr mit dem Hyperthreading von Intel zu vergleichen. Das ist auch der Grund, warum die APU so langsam ist.

Battlefield 3 hat in hohen Einstellungen z.B. um die 60FPS mit einer GTX765M & i5 4300M, mit dem GX70 sind es gerademal 35FPS. In maximalen Einstellungen bricht die GTX765M denn aber zusammen und kommt auf nichtmal 25FPS, das GX70 bleibt da bei um die 30FPS. Spiele wie Assassins Creed sind mit dem GX70 z.B. gar nicht spielbar...

Sicherlich ist es verlockend, eine HD8970M für unter 900Euro zu bekommen... aber das Gesammtpaket stimmt einfach nicht. Vielleicht bekommt AMD das ja noch mit besseren Treibern auf die Reihe oder hat dies vielleicht auch schon erledigt...


----------



## Alex555 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis ~900€*



98romi schrieb:


> Aber das bringt doch nichts, wenn sich die Grafikkarte in Spielen nicht komplett auslasten kann. Lieber ein Notebook mit einem besserem Prozessor und etwas schlechterer Grafikkarte.


 
Es ist letzen Endes egal, welche der beiden Komponenten nicht wirklich ausgelastet wird.
Ich würde auch lieber mehr Geld investieren, aber wenn das Geld nicht drin ist, dann lieber das GX 60. 
Außerdem muss man beachten, dass ein A10 5750M streng gesehen NUR EIN DUAL CORE IST.
Er hat 4 Module, also EIGENTLICH 2 KERNE. DEMENTSPRECHEND KONKURRIERT ER NICHT MIT EINEM I7, sondern eher einem I5.


----------



## Alex555 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis ~900€*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Was bringt die extrem schnelle GPU, wenn die CPU zu langsam ist ? AMD hat da einfach ein extrem schlechtes Produkt auf dem Markt... Im Endeffekt ist es auch nur ein DualCore, denn die 2 weiteren Kerne sind ehr mit dem Hyperthreading von Intel zu vergleichen. Das ist auch der Grund, warum die APU so langsam ist.
> 
> Battlefield 3 hat in hohen Einstellungen z.B. um die 60FPS mit einer GTX765M & i5 4300M, mit dem GX70 sind es gerademal 35FPS. In maximalen Einstellungen bricht die GTX765M denn aber zusammen und kommt auf nichtmal 25FPS, das GX70 bleibt da bei um die 30FPS. Spiele wie Assassins Creed sind mit dem GX70 z.B. gar nicht spielbar...
> 
> Sicherlich ist es verlockend, eine HD8970M für unter 900Euro zu bekommen... aber das Gesammtpaket stimmt einfach nicht. Vielleicht bekommt AMD das ja noch mit besseren Treibern auf die Reihe oder hat dies vielleicht auch schon erledigt...


 
Ja ich habe ja schon geschrieben, dass beide Laptops nicht optimal sind. 
Ich würde das Budget aufstocken, aber wenn dies nicht geht, dann lieber das GX 60!


----------



## XSilence1992 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis ~900€*

mh erst einmal danke für eure Antworten.

Das die CPU an Intel nicht rankommt dachte ich mir bereits. 

Ich möchte die Games nicht auf Max Auflösung spielen sondern Mittel Details bei den neuen Games reicht mir egtl völlig.

Viel mehr als 900€ wollte ich egtl nicht ausgeben.

Die Games die ich in Zukunft damit spielen werde, werden sich auf COD Ghosts, Battlefield 4 und sonst nur so Sachen wie CSS, WoW und LoL beschränken.
Von daher sah ich da jetzt nicht so das riesige CPU Problem.
Jedoch werde ich auch Solid Works und andere CAD-Programme berufsbedingt gelegentlich benutzen, wie sieht´s denn dabei mit der Gewichtung zwischen CPU und GPU aus?

Ist ein i7 für zukünftige Shooter etc. so wichtig das es sich lohnt nur wegen der CPU auf eine schwächere Grafikkarte zurückzugreifen und trotzdem mehr Geld zu investieren?

Das die 8970m besser ist als die 765m, da sind wir uns einig oder?

Würde mich über sinnvolle Vorschläge freuen. (ihr könntet mir ja auch ein paar 1100€ Beispiele nennen, damit ich einen Vergleich habe)

mfg

PS: Wie schauts denn mit folgendem aus? http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=213_243&products_id=8438 oder für 1100€ http://geizhals.at/eu/msi-gt70-75x285fd-001762-sku77-a952693.html ?


----------



## 98romi (31. Oktober 2013)

Die 8970M ist definitiv besser als die GTX765M.

Mit CAD-Programmen kenne ich mich leider nicht so gut aus.

Ein viel besseres Notebook für 1100 ist mir nicht bekannt, nur für 1200:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00CGUS5NQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1383126956&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70

Nachtrag: 
Die GTX675MX ist ungefähr so gut wie die GTX765M, die GTX660M ist etwas schlechter, die GTX770M ist besser als die GTX765M, die GTX675MX und die GTX660M.


----------



## iTzZent (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis ~900€*

Die GTX675MX ist in etwa genauso stark wie die GTX770M, welche in der Speicherbandbreite beschnitten wurde. Die GTX765M ist da ne ganze Ecke entfernt... 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 765M
Kepler 768 Shaderunits
  850Mhz Coretakt
  850Mhz Shadertakt
  4000Mhz Speichertakt
  128Bit Speicherbandbreite

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 675MX 
Kepler 960 Shaderunits
  600Mhz Coretakt
  600Mhz Shadertakt
  3600Mhz Speichertakt
  256Bit Speicherbandbreite

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770M 
Kepler 960 Shaderunits
  811Mhz Coretakt
  811Mhz Shadertakt
  4000Mhz Speichertakt
  192Bit Speicherbandbreite

Für 1100Euro ist das GT70 die beste Wahl
Für 900Euro ist das GX70 die beste Wahl (mit Abstrichen in der CPU Leistung).


----------



## 98romi (31. Oktober 2013)

Also die stärkste der drei Grafikkarten ist definitiv die GTX770M, danach kommt die GTX675MX und danach die GTX765M.

Wie itzzent bereits gesagt hat, ist die GTX675MX eher auf Niveau der GTX770M.


----------



## Alex555 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis ~900€*

Für 1200€ würde ich dieses hier nehmen: </title> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> <title>One Gaming Notebook K56-3N SE by: One - ONE Computer Shop
i7 + HD 8970M  Eine klasse Konfiguration!


----------



## XSilence1992 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis ~900€*

1200€ sind ma eben 300€ mehr als ich ursprünglich ausgeben wollte.

Bei 200€ würd ich es mir ja evtl noch überlegen, aber 1200€ ist mir definitiv zu viel.
Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Vorschläge.

Ich tendiere in diesem Fall zum MSI GT70-75X285FD (001762-SKU77) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

da in dem Laptop ein i7 drin is, und die gtx675 augenscheinlich nur geringfügig schwächer als die 770 ist. 

Nach oben hin gibts bei Laptops ja leider keine Grenzen, vondaher muss ich mir halt selbst eine setzen 

Ich bin natürlich trotzdem für andere Vorschlage in dem Preisrahmen gerne zu haben. 

Vielen Dank an Alle für die super Hilfe!


----------



## Alex555 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis ~900€*



XSilence1992 schrieb:


> 1200€ sind ma eben 300€ mehr als ich ursprünglich ausgeben wollte.
> 
> Bei 200€ würd ich es mir ja evtl noch überlegen, aber 1200€ ist mir definitiv zu viel.
> Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Vorschläge.
> ...



Das GT70 stellt einen guten Kompromiss dar. Die 675MX spielt immer noch ganz oben mit, ist jedoch langsamer als die 8970M und die GTX 780M. 
Das GT70 wird wohl für dein Budget mit die beste Lösung sein!


----------



## iTzZent (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis ~900€*

Und wenn die Karte irgendwann zu langsam ist, kann man da auch gerne eine schnellere einbauen. Die aktuellen HighEnd Karten kosten um die 300-500Euro, in 1-2 Jahren sind diese denn auch bei weitem günstiger.


----------



## 98romi (31. Oktober 2013)

Meine Frage passt zwar nicht so ganz zum Thema, jedoch stelle ich sie trotzdem:
Woher bekommt man denn eigentlich Notebook-Grafikkarten? Bis jetzt ist mir da nur eBay bekannt, wo man welche kaufen kann.


----------



## iTzZent (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis ~900€*

Ganz genau von dort bekommt man sie. Aber auch AliExpress ist da ein recht interessantes Portal.


----------

